
Apple Patents a New Shape for Headphone Jack That Will Anger Everyone - shawndumas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/09/23/apple-cuts-headphone-jack/
======
shawndumas
Bluetooth headphones FTW

